# He's a manipulator



## Dawnct (Sep 28, 2021)

In a nutshell I'm 46, been with this man for 14 years.two kids later.we have been through a lot financially, most reason is becoz he's an alcoholic.ive put him in 4 rehabs on my cost.lad rehab was last year.onky for him to the of course I'm gonna change crap, and month out of rehab he relapsed.he had left me numerous times during the years going on binging days with his friends..and came back with his tail between his legs.tje obvious not being able to keep and maintain a job..coz he also knows that I have been keeping a roof over our heads things are paid and he doesn't have to do anything.hes been working with this guy helping him with his business..making few money in the week.not enough to pay for anything.i recently got retrenched and my company is to pay me out..I would like to spoil myself and for the kids to buy a laptop.he stood in the shop saying why must I waste money on a laptop.he is very manipulative and this ks he can plan financially with my money.whike he contributes nothing.i care for him, but with anger and hurt and what he's put me and kids through I don't know anymore.Im just plain fed up on his bahivour and entitlement feeling he does not need to work coz he's been taken care off by a woman.how nice..and I must now sit with a useless Man that leaves us for days..does his own thing.
I can't deal anymore..really.and talking to so called friends make things worse and family advice even worse coz when u need that same family they no where around.whats so bad of him getting a bloody job and looking after me for a change.


----------



## TJW (Mar 20, 2012)

Dawnct said:


> Im just plain fed up on his bahivour and entitlement


I don't blame you. I don't know where you live, but here in the US, it is very, very hard to get rid of somebody like him. My advice is to see a lawyer before you take any actions. Find out exactly where you stand, financially and ethically.



Dawnct said:


> he can plan financially with my money.whike he contributes nothing


Yes, it's enough to make me furious just thinking about it.

This will be your continuum as long as you stay. If you can get out, that would be my advice. Take your kids away from this awful influence. The next best thing is to keep your money and your funds separated from him. Tell him "work....or starve....".


----------

